# Elbow sleeves



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Never used them before but now getting back to benching heavier weight my elbows are taking a beating. Also leading to some bicep tendon pain.

Looking at neoprene or double ply.

Thoughts on either? What do you use? Brands? Can they aid in more weight similar to a good knee sleeve giving more 'pop' out the bottom? Support? Etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've got 5mm neoprene ones, I found that the 7mm are to thick for my elbows and have used dual ply sleeves but found they can be quite restrictive.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/strength-shop-5mm-neoprene-elbow-sleeves.html


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Never used them before but now getting back to benching heavier weight my elbows are taking a beating. Also leading to some bicep tendon pain.
> 
> Looking at neoprene or double ply.
> 
> ...


 Never used them but I have used knee sleeves, SBD ones that is. Given how good I found them, I'd consider using them for elbow sleeves.

Someone else who's used elbow sleeves will have to let you know the answer to your query tho.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-elbow-sleeves.html

I've used these mate for about the last 9 years. Still on the original pair.

Gives me more support when going heavy on pressing. Especially log press and axle press. Only really use them on my final set though.

Don't really aid in more weight but maybe a few more reps as the sleeves keeps the movement pretty smooth.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have SBD elbow sleeves. Wear them every push and pull session, amazing bit of kit and worth every penny. They're at least 3 years old and going strong. I have the knee sleeves too.

I forgot the elbow sleeves the other week, left them on the bed. I still trained the same exercises/ weights and reps. Just didn't feel the same, I was wounded.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-elbow-sleeves.html
> 
> I've used these mate for about the last 9 years. Still on the original pair.
> 
> ...


 Exactly the ones I was looking at along with the 7mm neoprene sleeves. You don't think the aid much? My concern between the two was compression and heat, neoprene usually doing a much better job at keeping heat in although double ply obviously better for compression.

do the double ply sleeves still keep it all fairly warm? I don't want sweaty disgusting warm just warm lol.

Also how did you size them?



Endomorph84 said:


> I have SBD elbow sleeves. Wear them every push and pull session, amazing bit of kit and worth every penny. They're at least 3 years old and going strong. I have the knee sleeves too.
> 
> I forgot the elbow sleeves the other week, left them on the bed. I still trained the same exercises/ weights and reps. Just didn't feel the same, I was wounded.


 I have a pair of SBD knee sleeves. I love them. Just never really bothered with elbow sleeves before but I'm not getting any younger lol.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Exactly the ones I was looking at along with the 7mm neoprene sleeves. You don't think the aid much? My concern between the two was compression and heat, neoprene usually doing a much better job at keeping heat in although double ply obviously better for compression.
> 
> do the double ply sleeves still keep it all fairly warm? I don't want sweaty disgusting warm just warm lol.
> 
> ...


 Nice mate. In that case you'll know how good they are. Invest bro, treat yourself. Boutye explained it very well.

Plus, they'll help hide those tan lines you have in your display pic :lol:


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-elbow-sleeves.html
> 
> I've used these mate for about the last 9 years. Still on the original pair.
> 
> ...


 These are the same ones I have. Got them years ago when I had bicep/tendon pain. They definitely help, although I've not used them in years now. They are not easy to get off after your set lol


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate. In that case you'll know how good they are. Invest bro, treat yourself. Boutye explained it very well.
> 
> Plus, they'll help hide those tan lines you have in your display pic :lol:


 I'm a roofer so work out in the sun a lot. Can't help the tan lines


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm a roofer so work out in the sun a lot. Can't help the tan lines


 Fair play mate. Could be in an office all day like me. I'd rather have tan lines than be pale


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Ordered the Thor double ply. Thanks chaps.


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

Double ply will give some assistance.

I use 5mm rehband for support. They don't eliminate joint pain, but will help to stop it occurring. Great investment (wish I'd started using them when I was younger)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i know im late to the party and youve already made the order but for anyone else reading

sleeves definitely add pop at the bottom, if you are a planning on competing in strength sports this is a poor representation of where you are at strength wise and thus makes proper programming for a competition very difficult

for hypertrophy i also think the less assistance the better.

for elbow tendinitis and zero carry over to performance (if worn right) i found these to be excellent

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CERBERUS-Strength-MULTI-CUFF-Compression-Support-Tendonitis-Relief-Elbow-Knee/161879574197?hash=item25b0c646b5:m:mMG4yr4yx8FSfOqic8a_tzw

but unless getting ready to compete or ALL presses are painful id look at your workload, volume, exercise selection ect to see why you are getting overuse injuries and change it


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

I also use the cuffs and find them excellent for eliminating the pain during lifting, but not very effective as a preventative. Really useful during low bar squat.

I avoid using sleeves on my top set, just using them during high rep and warm up.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i know im late to the party and youve already made the order but for anyone else reading
> 
> sleeves definitely add pop at the bottom, if you are a planning on competing in strength sports this is a poor representation of where you are at strength wise and thus makes proper programming for a competition very difficult
> 
> ...


 I have tried them and I honestly feel they don't add anything at all, admittedly I did go a tad large as it was only for warmth and some compression more than anything.

I have an extremely manual job, on top of all the pulling and pressing I do my elbows and shoulders do take a regular beating.

If anything I was a little disappointed and have thought about sending them back for maybe the neoprene ones instead. As although they keep my elbows warm, I feel like the heat produced would be much better in neoprene. My knee sleeves for example (sbd) are much warmer.

I dont compete in powerlifting or anything and they will only get use on benching, nothing else. I am relatively pain free on any other movement.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Neoprene all the way bro. So much better and don't lose their shape!


----------

